

Google: Chrome Page Will Have PageRank Reduced Due To Sponsored Posts - joshuahedlund
http://searchengineland.com/google-chrome-page-will-have-pagerank-reduced-due-to-sponsored-posts-106551

======
msujaws
Searches for "browser" still show an advertisement for Chrome in the same spot
as the top search result.

Shouldn't a demotion also apply to sponsored ads?

~~~
waqf
I don't see why. The whole point of the difference between ads and results is
that results supposedly can't be bought (hence the demotion for "cheating")
and ads can be.

